
yc news is one line of coding   - rokhayakebe

======
dawie
So give it to us - What is the line?

------
rokhayakebe
Ok. I have a question. I am not a coder, but aren't digg, yc news, reddit all
using a repeated statement as easy as Select count (story_votes)/
story_age(which is sysdate-date_added) "alias" from table stories order by
alias desc

~~~
reitzensteinm
Yes! Also, databases are just a set of big arrays, the internet passes on
packets where packet_sent = packet_received and code is just self evaluating
data. The devil is in the implementation details (technical and otherwise).

